# The Newfag Tag



## VV 422 (Jul 15, 2019)

I'd just like to thank our infallible errverrlerrd for implementing the kiwi farms equivalent of new jersey's red license plate decals for probationary driver's license holders. here's hoping the admin staff doesn't follow the example of the camden police department and give me ten billion fucking tickets for uploading giant screenshots inline instead of as attachments
thank you


----------



## JULAY (Jul 15, 2019)

*jackolasboot 
insufferable faggot*

Truth in advertising.

"uploading giant screenshots inline instead of as attachments "

Spoiler that shit. Also, you deserve whatever happens to you, because New Jersey.


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 15, 2019)

Welcome to Reddit Kiwi Farms, bitch.

We aren't your right-wing circlejerk. Go publicly defacate in your containment board.


----------



## Foxxo (Jul 15, 2019)

If you were more eloquently spoken, or at least knew how to capitalize proper nouns & remember your punctuation, you would probably get more people to look past your newfaggotry.



			
				A newfag said:
			
		

> I'd just like to thank our infallible God-Emperor for implementing the Kiwi Farms equivalent of New Jersey's red license plate decals for probationary driver's license holders. Here's to hoping the admin staff doesn't follow the example of the Camden Police Department and give me ten billion fucking tickets for uploading giant screenshots inline instead of as attachments.
> Thank you.



Let's go off your example: Calmly and politely asking "is there a problem, officer?" instead of sperging will probably reduce the number of tickets you get to the tens of millions.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 15, 2019)

Wow I missed this by literally inches. I'm glad the worst thing I ever did as a newfag was get drunk in a thread about being a worthless drunk and get trolled by by some religious lunatics. Truth be told, we probably already had this issue as far back as the Brenton Tarrant shooting. Which I'll admit is what made me willing to put an account together although I had been lurking here for some time prior. I expect to see a lot more people in the future as we see more and more publicized atrocities like this. Social media blackouts mean people have no outlet to talk about the fucked up shit on the internet, so this place is about to become a lot more relevant.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 15, 2019)

Foxxo said:


> Let's go off your example: Calmly and politely asking "is there a problem, officer?" instead of sperging will probably reduce the number of tickets you get to the tens of millions.


I've had great success with yelling "I have a gun!" and then reaching quickly under my seat. Establish that you're not to be fucked with and cops are pretty chill.


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 15, 2019)

Foxxo said:


> Let's go off your example: Calmly and politely asking "problem officer?" instead of sperging will probably reduce the number of tickets you get to the tens of millions.


FTFY


----------



## Piss Clam (Jul 15, 2019)

Welcome to kiwi....I guess.


----------



## Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth (Jul 15, 2019)

does the newfag tag prevent posting new threads while active? because that would be Really Good


----------



## Alicebowie1028 (Jul 15, 2019)

I got hit with the newfag tag too....at least I'm not a half of a fag. So I got that going for me.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 15, 2019)

So correct me if I'm wrong but I assume this tag is essentially a way for moderators to brand individual users who annoy them as opposed to an indicator of whether someone is actually new or not. Maybe annoy isn't necessarily the right word though.


----------



## VV 422 (Jul 15, 2019)

JULAY said:


> Also, you deserve whatever happens to you, because New Jersey.


I'd buy a gun to off myself with, but new jersey's firearm laws are exceptionally strict. you're all stuck with me 'til then, take your complaints to gurbir grewal



DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> So correct me if I'm wrong but I assume this tag is essentially a way for moderators to brand individual users who annoy them as opposed to an indicator of whether someone is actually new or not. Maybe annoy isn't necessarily the right word though.


I'm pretty sure it's just for legitimate newfags but god knows I end up pissing off mods by acting like a nigger so you could be completely right


----------



## pomme (Jul 15, 2019)

Ban all newfags


----------



## Thomas Paine (Jul 15, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> So correct me if I'm wrong but I assume this tag is essentially a way for moderators to brand individual users who annoy them as opposed to an indicator of whether someone is actually new or not. Maybe annoy isn't necessarily the right word though.


Wrong, it's for newfags. If you piss off mods, you'll just get banned.


----------



## JB 236 (Jul 15, 2019)

Can we have a summer fag one for next year?


----------



## {o{P (Jul 15, 2019)

pomme said:


> Ban all newfags


Thats what pvcc did and look how they turned out


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 15, 2019)

Needed, needed, so fucking needed.
Those idiots shitted up all the /r9k/  murder thread.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 15, 2019)

TBH, this is my favorite update Noll has made yet.
Good work, captain!


----------



## Dededon't (Jul 15, 2019)

It's an unspoken rule that you should lurk for at least a month before making an account and posting.


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 15, 2019)

Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> does the newfag tag prevent posting while active? because that would be Really Good


FTFY


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 15, 2019)

Dededon't said:


> It's an unspoken rule that you should lurk for at least a month before making an account and posting.


A month is too conservative.


----------



## Alicebowie1028 (Jul 15, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> A month is too conservative.





DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> So correct me if I'm wrong but I assume this tag is essentially a way for moderators to brand individual users who annoy them as opposed to an indicator of whether someone is actually new or not. Maybe annoy isn't necessarily the right word though.


----------



## Petronella (Jul 15, 2019)

Fam I still act like a newfag and I've been here for like 5 years


----------



## Alicebowie1028 (Jul 15, 2019)

Must be as I had several posts deleted.  I guess I am a newfag. Hope to improve .


----------



## Null (Jul 15, 2019)

JULAY said:


> Spoiler that shit


JUST.
USE.
THUMBNAILS.

Stop inlining fucking images!!!! Unless they ABSOLUTELY, POSITIVELY **MUST BE** full resolution, USE THUMBNAILS.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 15, 2019)

Alicebowie1028 said:


>


Lol, don't need the newfag tag to know you're one.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jul 15, 2019)

Alicebowie1028 said:


> Must be as I had several posts deleted.  I guess I am a newfag. Hope to improve .


Yep but could be worse, you could be posting a "Will Chris stop being a tranny'' thread in the Chris Chan board.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 15, 2019)

You know it's serious shit when you get Null to comment on a General Discussion thread


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 15, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> You know it's serious shit when you get Null to comment on a General Discussion thread


It has to be because of all the Reddit faggots here to talk about that 4chan thot who got murder by her sped ex.


----------



## Alicebowie1028 (Jul 15, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Lol, don't need the newfag tag to know you're one.


Honestly I had to look that term up. I'm a newfag.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 15, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> It has to be because of all the Reddit faggots here to talk about that 4chan thot who got murder by her sped ex.


Yeah that's what I meant.
There's also this incel speed who praised the murder and calls everyone who disagrees with him a "psycho".


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jul 15, 2019)

Null said:


> JUST.
> USE.
> THUMBNAILS.
> 
> Stop inlining fucking images!!!! Unless they ABSOLUTELY, POSITIVELY **MUST BE** full resolution, USE THUMBNAILS.


The quickest way to Nulls heart y'all (he is letting you know). That and get that boy some fried gator tail and he'll be smiling like a blind faggot at a wienie roast


----------



## Prof. Loco (Jul 15, 2019)

I joined to laugh at cows and enjoy the ride, not to see reddit's 
imbeciles contaminate a thread with their filth.


----------



## hesoyam (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm assuming that the newfag tag is forever, and that it's just moderators saying "hey, this guy is annoying". Which I don't mind, rather I think that we should use a funnier sounding name like one of the Disaster/Trashfire tags. Or maybe I'm just salty on screwing up on post 2 and having to lurk for 6 months or make a new account


----------



## CWCissey (Jul 15, 2019)

Best update yet.

All hail Nullkins.


----------



## wabbits (Jul 15, 2019)

STOP CALLING ME OLD BY NOT GIVING ME A NEWFAG THINGY


----------



## the real heisenberg (Jul 15, 2019)

Now I remember why I love this place.


----------



## reanimator (Jul 15, 2019)

I joined to “like” posts and now I’m just being roped in.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 15, 2019)

wabbits said:


> STOP CALLING ME OLD BY NOT GIVING ME A NEWFAG THINGY


What about just a fag tag?


----------



## Caesare (Jul 15, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> worst thing I ever did as a newfag



You're still green though, you have plenty time to mess up still.


----------



## Wingus Dongshire (Jul 15, 2019)

Do I get a tag?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jul 15, 2019)

Posting this question here because I can't find a better place: has Null outlined what the tag is supposed to represent anywhere?  Trying to figure out if it just applies to new posters or if it's some kind of nuisance tag.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jul 15, 2019)

Come in and air your grievances  @GokuGetEmAttitude


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 15, 2019)

Oh man, I would have loved a newfag tag when I got here.


----------



## DiceindaMirror (Jul 15, 2019)

Wingus Dongshire said:


> Do I get a tag?



Yeah, sure. You can have mine.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jul 15, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Yeah that's what I meant.
> There's also this incel speed who praised the murder and calls everyone who disagrees with him a "psycho".


Yeah, bleachedasshole or something. Is there a record set for halal'ing yourself?


----------



## Feral Dog-friend (Jul 15, 2019)

lmao, i lurked this site for about 6 months before i actually made an account. . Mostly the Zoosadism megathread to see if any of the sick fucks there got arrested.


----------



## Dirty Mug (Jul 15, 2019)

Oh man I got the tag too. I don't mind as I'll probably be eternally one anyway.


----------



## CWCissey (Jul 15, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Posting this question here because I can't find a better place: has Null outlined what the tag is supposed to represent anywhere?  Trying to figure out if it just applies to new posters or if it's some kind of nuisance tag.



It's just for new users. There's probably a limit based on number of posts or something.


----------



## Snake Eyes (Jul 15, 2019)

Feral Dog-friend said:


> lmao, i lurked this site for about 6 months before i actually made an account. . Mostly the Zoosadism megathread to see if any of the sick fucks there got arrested.



I've been registered since 2017 yo.  So I get it.


----------



## BoingoTango (Jul 15, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Welcome to Reddit Kiwi Farms, bitch.
> 
> We aren't your right-wing circlejerk. Go publicly defacate in your containment board.


Yeah, that's right! This is a circlejerk for anime and sexy lawyers!


----------



## Recoil (Jul 15, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Yeah, that's right! This is a circlejerk for anime and sexy lawyers!


There's a containment board for that, too.


----------



## BoingoTango (Jul 15, 2019)

CWCissey said:


> It's just for new users. There's probably a limit based on number of posts or something.


Can confirm, it's number of posts.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 15, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Yeah, that's right! This is a circlejerk for anime and sexy lawyers!


I wouldn't go so far as to call @AnOminous sexy, but you do you


----------



## VV 422 (Jul 15, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Can confirm, it's number of posts.


petition to change this rule
I want to be labeled a perpetual newfag so everyone will naturally have low expectations of me and be surprised when I'm occasionally clever


----------



## Coke Snorter 69 (Jul 15, 2019)

I ain't posting nothing till I get rid of this newfag tag. I don't want to be called a little bitch or something.


----------



## CWCissey (Jul 15, 2019)

Coke Snorter 69 said:


> I ain't posting nothing till I get rid of this newfag tag. I don't want to be called a little bitch or something.


Then you'll forever be a newfag you twat.

Wait, why do I care?


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jul 15, 2019)

Everyone who joined after the election should be banned


----------



## Coke Snorter 69 (Jul 15, 2019)

CWCissey said:


> Then you'll forever be a newfag you twat.
> 
> Wait, why do I care?


see: there it is someones calling me a twat. now I'm going to commit not living


----------



## Okami Green (Jul 15, 2019)

[Newfag] 
Translation:


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 15, 2019)

Coke Snorter 69 said:


> I ain't posting nothing till I get rid of this newfag tag. I don't want to be called a little bitch or something.


Nobody cares what you want, you little bitch


----------



## lolwut (Jul 15, 2019)

Can oldfags get a tag that says "Just Die Already"?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 15, 2019)

lolwut said:


> Can oldfags get a tag that says "Just Die Already"?


That's "True & Honest Fan"


----------



## lolwut (Jul 16, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> That's "True & Honest Fan"


That's the "I'm Null's feeder" tag.


----------



## El Goblina (Jul 16, 2019)

The irony of getting a "Newfag" tag is that I've got screenshots of 4chan/b/ posts of mine around the time of 1M get.


----------



## Solo Wing Pixy (Jul 16, 2019)

Was wondering where all these "Newfags" came from...


----------



## assblood (Jul 16, 2019)

Completely deserved, haven't been on forums in many years, almost forgotten how it all works.  Feel like a damn boomer.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jul 16, 2019)

to get rid of the newfag banner add this custom css, shame on @Null for implementing it in the first place. are we resetera?

```
.userBanner--silver {
    display: none !important;
}
```


----------



## Null (Jul 16, 2019)

The Flawless Gazelles said:


> to get rid of the newfag banner add this custom css, shame on @Null for implementing it in the first place. are we resetera?


That's a great way to permanently hide all other silver badges. "La la la, I can't hear you" - smart pesron

The badge is automatic. Stop crying.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jul 16, 2019)

Null said:


> That's a great way to permanently hide all other silver badges. "La la la, I can't hear you" - smart pesron
> 
> The badge is automatic. Stop crying.


you say those badges are worth something or add any value to the post? such badges are something you see on sites we have threads about, nothing we should have. you are creating different classes of users with this badge, in a bad way unlike the true and honest fan one. the one for true and honest fan is in my eyes a thank you to said user from you. but marking out newfags is about as close to yellow stars as we can get for now, until you have another great idea.


----------



## Null (Jul 16, 2019)

It's so people can tell if a user is new.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jul 16, 2019)

Null said:


> It's so people can tell if a user is new.


if you can tell that, the user didn't lurk enough.


----------



## Null (Jul 16, 2019)

ok


----------



## PN 801 (Jul 16, 2019)

>born after the birth of chris-saga
>arrived before the newfag tag.

perfect.


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 16, 2019)

The Flawless Gazelles said:


> are we resetera?


Labelling junior members and possibly bad actors isn't wrong. ResetEra fucks up by actually banning people & "junior member phase" is half the reason. At least here you get some occasional laughs when you see a dumb post and it's by a newfag. It's a little extra salt on your freedom fries!

Newfags should get to stay, but with avatars they don't like and corrupted names like @fagnasty if they screw up.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 16, 2019)

Well shit, there go half my A&H posts calling out newfags.  Automation is killing jobs, people!


----------



## Baneblade (Jul 16, 2019)

This must be how the jews felt when they got their badges...


----------



## VV 422 (Jul 16, 2019)

Null said:


> It's so people can tell if a user is new.


the real problem here is your assumption that newfags grow out of being retards eventually 
you might as well have just made the tag "der ewige newfag" and applied it to everyone who list their birthday as post-9/11 honestly


----------



## Null (Jul 16, 2019)

If I start seeing behavioral changes from senior users towards labeled users that indicates it's having an adverse affect on new users I will change it. I don't care what speculation from whiners hints at.


----------



## quietfang (Jul 16, 2019)

Guilty newfag here who joined to comment on the murdered thotiana, but _god damn_ did i get sucked in deep to the ADF threads. Im also too lazy to ever use proper grammar on mobile and make a lot of typos so please feel free to hate me for any and all reasons. I swear im an okayish person.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 16, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Well shit, there go half my A&H posts calling out newfags.  Automation is killing jobs, people!


Naw man, keep it up for an added dose of shaming.


----------



## nekrataal (Jul 16, 2019)

I finally joined because I wanted to join in on conversations about people on the internet that I hate.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 16, 2019)

Inb4 all newfags coming here to cry around


----------



## PN 801 (Jul 16, 2019)

Null said:


> If I start seeing behavioral changes from senior users towards labeled users that indicates it's having an adverse affect on new users I will change it. I don't care what speculation from whiners hints at.


that's just passage of rite and they must be exorcised.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 16, 2019)

Null said:


> It's so people can tell if a user is new.



Is it new or is it how many posts they have?


----------



## Null (Jul 16, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Is it new or is it how many posts they have?


It is a combination of factors, including time.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jul 16, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Inb4 all newfags coming here to cry around



Newfags who would cry about it are too stupid to find the relevant info.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 16, 2019)

Every summer, on every site, the newfags roll in. Like a fog. My bet is because middle school, high school, and college students have more free time, and can use the internet well enough to make accounts.


----------



## Maltninja (Jul 16, 2019)

Sorry oldfags, you greyed veterans, apparently you mean nothing to Null. You'll all be in a home by years end. No shiny badge for you.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 16, 2019)

Maltninja said:


> Sorry oldfags, you greyed veterans, apparently you mean nothing to Null. You'll all be in a home by years end. No shiny badge for you.


I'm still too young for the "old nazi bitch" badge


----------



## Maltninja (Jul 16, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> I'm still too young for the "old nazi bitch" badge



you must be patient, your Reich will come.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 16, 2019)

niconiconecro said:


> I finally joined because I wanted to join in on conversations about people on the internet that I hate.


Then you'll fit right in.
After all, we were all newfags once.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 16, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Then you'll fit right in.
> After all, we were all newfags once.


I never was, I came into being in my current and definitive form


----------



## Shiversblood (Jul 16, 2019)

What if someone is actually homosexual male? This new tag called “newfag” is assaulting men’s sexuality. Sexually assaulting their sexuality. It demeans homosexuals. It makes people who are homosexual feel like they are worthless. 

Some men on this forum ARE HOMOSEXUAL!

I know a guy, his name is Trent. Sometimes he has sex with men. In fact, on numerous occasions a man named Mr Magenta actually slams his penis into the anus of Trent. So you are telling me that if Trent joins this forum, he will be stuck with the homophobic and sexually degrading title of newfag? Just because someone is new why does that mean that you have to attack their sexuality? Just because a man enjoys cocks in his anus! ???? 

I don’t know man, this just seems a lot like sexual discrimination to me. I would have assumed people would know better and would be more sensitive in 2019. Especially with the way how things are going in the USA right now and the political climate of the USA and the social justice warriors and the metoo movement and the sexual liberation movement of homosexuals. 

Some men do have anus.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 16, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> Some men on this forum ARE HOMOSEXUAL!
> 
> Some men do have anus.


You and your filthy capitalist lies. You need reeducation comrade!


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 16, 2019)

While the old-tagged fags lack tags upon thars, new-tagged fags have tags upon thars.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 16, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> What if someone is actually homosexual male? This new tag called “newfag” is assaulting men’s sexuality. Sexually assaulting their sexuality. It demeans homosexuals. It makes people who are homosexual feel like they are worthless.
> 
> Some men on this forum ARE HOMOSEXUAL!
> 
> ...


I'm not gay but you could probably convince me to turn.


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 16, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Is it new or is it how many posts they have?


ResetEra is 3 months + 300 posts, and I'd guess Null added sticker requirements or not spamming single threads. I know you've driven by the Community thread a few times but thought stating the REEEE policy here would benefit other readers.


----------



## dirt lamb (Jul 16, 2019)

Long time lurker, as of today a newfag. Was always here for the lols, now I just want to join the club. Life is weird. I have no friends. Be my friends. Please. PLEASE.


----------



## The biggest iron (Jul 16, 2019)

Rip


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 16, 2019)

Goodbye, newfag tags. They were too good for these sinful Farms


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jul 16, 2019)

iheartdickpix said:


> Long time lurker, as of today a newfag. Was always here for the lols, now I just want to join the club. Life is weird. I have no friends. Be my friends. Please. PLEASE.


Done. I'm your fren


----------



## I Love Beef (Jul 16, 2019)

Without it, we'd end up like 4chan post Alex Wuroi and Fox News Exposure and everyone would have to get a dog. 

I like the newfag tag. That way I can tell who does or doesn't deserve it.


----------



## the real heisenberg (Jul 16, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> What if someone is actually homosexual male? This new tag called “newfag” is assaulting men’s sexuality. Sexually assaulting their sexuality. It demeans homosexuals. It makes people who are homosexual feel like they are worthless.
> 
> Some men on this forum ARE HOMOSEXUAL!
> 
> ...


Why did you sperg out and rate a bunch of my old posts?

I'm changing my rating to autistic. Take your meds.

Edit: ↓ Hey now what's the big idea here, am I getting bullied?


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jul 17, 2019)

the real heisenberg said:


> Why did you sperg out and rate a bunch of my old posts?
> 
> I'm changing my rating to autistic. Take your meds.
> 
> Edit: ↓ Hey now what's the big idea here, am I getting bullied?



We had something beautiful here and @The Last Stand hand to go and ruin it.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 17, 2019)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> We had something beautiful here and @The Last Stand hand to go and ruin it.
> 
> View attachment 845544


Fixed.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jul 17, 2019)

iheartdickpix said:


> Long time lurker, as of today a newfag. Was always here for the lols, now I just want to join the club. Life is weird. I have no friends. Be my friends. Please. PLEASE.



Gooble gobble, gooble gobble. We accept you! One of us!


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 17, 2019)

So uh... that didn't last. I was hoping for a rant from null about how we are all idiots and used it wrong at least.


----------



## YayLasagna (Jul 17, 2019)

Bring it back.


----------



## betterbullocks (Jul 17, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Every summer, on every site, the newfags roll in. Like a fog. My bet is because middle school, high school, and college students have more free time, and can use the internet well enough to make accounts.


I don't understand this. Do you watch porn? You have time for the farms. And you know those fuckers watch a lot of porn.


----------



## CWCissey (Jul 17, 2019)

betterbullocks said:


> I don't understand this. Do you watch porn? You have time for the farms. And you know those fuckers watch a lot of porn.



The Farms is a kind of porn...


----------



## JoyQ (Jul 17, 2019)

I completely missed the entire newfag saga. Null has removed them already?


----------



## CWCissey (Jul 17, 2019)

JoyQ said:


> I completely missed the entire newfag saga. Null has removed them already?



Yep. 

Goddamn whingers.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jul 17, 2019)

Clicking someone's avatar tells you when they joined the site so I still don't have trouble dismissing people's posts out of hand.


----------



## betterbullocks (Jul 17, 2019)

What was the cutoff for newfaggotry? Was it by creation date? A system by points might be interesting


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 17, 2019)

Since newfag tags are gone, lets talk about tiny post count engagement portraits. Which ones are shocking you?

patch notes when


----------



## the real heisenberg (Jul 17, 2019)

betterbullocks said:


> What was the cutoff for newfaggotry? Was it by creation date? A system by points might be interesting


Null posted about it somewhere in this thread. I'm too lazy to find it though.

Pretty sure he said it was a combination of time and posts.


----------



## El Goblina (Jul 17, 2019)

RIP my brief period of exceptional recognition. Custom title changed to pay respects.

F


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 1, 2019)

Is there a point to removing the Newfag tag when a user can just mouse over another and see the date they joined and/or their number of posts and instantly deduce newfaggotry?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 1, 2019)

The newfag tag would have made more sense if it was by join date, and not how many posts someone made.  Some people just like to lurk.


----------

